# Safari is awesome!



## glbronze (Jan 19, 2003)

I read about Safari being really fast, so I downloaded it.  This browser is so much better than my old browsers, Internet Explorer and Opera.  Internet Explorer is real sturdy and has a nice look, but it is slow.  Opera is really fast, but it is very thin with features and does not have IE's sturdiness.  Safari takes the sturdiness and feel of IE and the speed of Opera and puts it into one.  Another positive is that scrolling is MUCH smoother on Safari.  On IE, scrolling is very choppy and the scroll bar often lags behind the cursor, but on Safari that happens much much less.  My computer just seems so much faster now.  Great job Apple!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2003)

Did you EVER try Chimera? 

I prefer that to over those others. Internet Exploiter *ONLY* when nothing else works and i *HAVE TO* see a page for some reason... for entertainment purposes not, = i don't return to sites i cannot see.. So, Chimera 95 % of times, if you boost it it's still faster than Safari and has the TABS TABS TABS TABS .. if i need a 2nd browser, icab [i can't use safari where i need, it does not allow login there = i keep hitting bug-button...].

Safari might look nice (fast etc) if you never used chimera..


----------



## glbronze (Jan 19, 2003)

I tried Chimera but the scrolling was choppy.


----------



## phatsharpie (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree, I love Safari. I used to be a total Chimera junkie, but now I don't even have it installed on my machine anymore! Safari is now my default browser. I used to actually use my roommate's PC to browse the web because every app is slow as heck. Chimera made it bearable, but it was screen scrolling, resizing, and updating were choppy at times. I haven't had any of those issues with Safari.

Regarding tabs, yeah, I loved them, but since Safari loads so quickly, and by doing Shift-Command-Click I can load windows in the back, I quickly stopped missing them.

Great job Apple! Can't wait for the final release!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 20, 2003)

i find that safari isn't good for forum browsing because it doesn't update the back button cache :-(


----------



## phatsharpie (Jan 20, 2003)

I have to admit that my one major gripe with Safari is that its cache can be way over-zealous. I find that I have to reload page quite often - however, since it's fast enough it hasn't annoyed me too much yet. I did send it in as a bug report to Apple though! Hopefully they'll fix it!


----------



## fryke (Jan 20, 2003)

hopefully not. i'm glad the back button is quite fast.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 25, 2003)

However it does choke still at some things. If a sever is down Sarari just sits there and keeps trying for 3 minutes (I've timed it. Twice). I noticed this when the.Mac servers went down. I tried to go to the .Mac website or the AppleStore (where you but straight from the Apple website) and Safari just kept trying but Chimera (latest build) gave me a web site error within 5-10 seconds. 

Safari still needs some growing. I forgive it because it still is a Beta.


----------



## Langley (Jan 25, 2003)

I totally happy as It's designed for people how think like Mac.  In other words typical mac navigation and though process.  IE thinks like a PC.

No Auto form fill DAM! yet.


----------



## fryke (Jan 25, 2003)

IE doesn't think, though.


----------



## hunt045 (Jan 25, 2003)

I finally broke down and loaded the latest beta version of Safari the other day and played around with it.  It has some nice features but I found that it wasn't particularly much faster than the latest version of IE 5.2.2. I am running this on a 3 year old G4/450/AGP with 1 gb of ram and a RR internet connection.
  I also had some problems with sites that I use daily; CNN video feed and submitted a problem report.  I observed that sometimes it hesitated while resolving the downloaded page.
  Not too bad for just the second release of a Beta.  It is definately a work in progress and can't help but get better.  BTW, watching the QT Movies of the specialized features on Apple's website has help me run this application alot better


----------



## bambi (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi   Well, I'm a 'switcher', and I LOVE my new iMac )))))  
I've been trying the Safari browser & I Love it, too!  But I've noticed that my mouse will suddenly take off on me to a totally different part of my screen, jumps around all over the place.
Does anyone else have this problem?  Don't know what it could be, if it's Safari or something else...?


----------



## habilis (Jan 28, 2003)

First off. I absolutely love Safari, it's only in the beta stages so I'm not worried about the minor bugs. And it's not very often that I like Apple's software. Too often Apple software treats you like an idiot, like iPhoto's insane optionless automatic cataloging system. But Safari is sweet!

My Safari Wishlist: 

1, I wish it would display images *as they download* in horizontal strips or multiple passes like IE does. It seems that only the large jpgs download like this, not the small ones.

2, I noticed that when I hit tags with target="_blank" or target="_new", in other words links that create a new window, the whole new window may shift too far to the right with the scroll bar off the screen. That's happened many times now. Am I the only one with this happening?  In IE it prevents the new window from going off screen. They gotta fix that.

anyway, those 2 glitches can be easily overlooked until you fix those Apple. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bambi _
> *Hi   Well, I'm a 'switcher', and I LOVE my new iMac )))))
> I've been trying the Safari browser & I Love it, too!  But I've noticed that my mouse will suddenly take off on me to a totally different part of my screen, jumps around all over the place.
> Does anyone else have this problem?  Don't know what it could be, if it's Safari or something else...? *



...the mouse   Well, not actually the mouse but if you follow me you will solve your trouble 

Obviously you either use your optical Apple Pro mouse without a mouse pad on a surface which doesn't do well with the optical technology of your mouse or you use a mouse pad that isn't suited for your mouse (for example a multi colored pad or even worst a white one)...

Buy a single colored mouse pad and prefer the color to be a dark one like black, blue, etc. Or even better if you can find a specialized mouse pad for use with optical mice buy one! 

However, I use mostly the Apple Pro mouse without mouse pads here in our company or at our customers places but once in a while we resolve this problem by using a mouse pad like the ones I discribed previously... Last but not least, even with this solution you may a get a change of your cursor's position on screen once in a while 

Don't worry! This isn't really Safari's problem


----------



## pensfan (Jan 29, 2003)

Two thumbs up for Safari. I used to use Chimera but in my opinion, Safari is far better.
I think it will be the best browser ever released when the final version comes out. I hope it's soon!
This is quite a product for a Beta.
Kevin


----------



## oscar (Feb 6, 2003)

safari rules on a daily basis


----------



## Decado (Feb 6, 2003)

jepp. But i still have to use another web-browser to log into my cable-connection, since safari doesnt remember passwords, and i am to lazy to remember all those funny little numbers.


----------



## oscar (Feb 6, 2003)

mm i have cable everything oke here


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

I hate to do this, but here goes...

I actually prefer IE over Safari, at least at this stage.  On my iMac DV (the only household computer w/Jaguar), Safari crashes regularly and it doesn't have very many options compared to IE.  It's also not noticeably faster.  When I get a computer with Jaguar AND a static Internet connection, I hope Safari has overcome these stumbling blocks, because I like IE, but I would like to support an Apple, non-Microsoft product.

Know that this post goes against much of what I stand for.


----------



## kryptonomous (Feb 24, 2003)

I loooooove Safari. 

But I sure do wish there was a way to turn off history, or at least the number of places it remembers. I don't like the idea of my boss plopping down at my computer and accessing a list of every URL I've visited in the last week. 

Until they have an option, the sticky note that says CLEAR HISTORY IN SAFARI on my monitor should help...


----------



## fryke (Feb 24, 2003)

Plus Tabs. Safari Tabs Rock. Now on to bookmarking them.


----------



## Cat (Feb 24, 2003)

... and opening new ones in the background ...


----------



## Cat (Feb 24, 2003)

The funny thing is, when you hover a link and keep CMD-shift pressed, the status bar says "open in a new tab behind curernt one", but then when you click, it opens in a new window in front... well, it's a beta after all, an unofficial moreover ...


----------



## fryke (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, I guess the coders are behind the UI element designers in this build. But not far, not far.


----------

